# Rifle cleaning



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

Just wondering what everyones favorite types of cleaners, rods and brushes are. I go with one piece coated rod, Hoppes #9 for powder residue, Butches Bore shine or outers foaming bore cleaner for the copper, always cleaning the bore out with bore scrubber between products and patching dry, then after all is done, oiling the bore with several patches, and then one last dry patch to get the excess out, usually takes me 45 minutes to an hour on a barrel.


----------



## Invector (Jan 13, 2006)

I use a push rod and scratcher thingy for the .30 cals and hoppies and a spray in bore cleaner that I spray in the barrel with the muzzle pointing down. This helps clear any brass or poweder that might be in the rifleing. I have the prob with brass since I shoot an semi auto, sometimes the lead tips get nicked so I clean the bore out a bit more.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

SDBearfan
I don't have any real favorite brushes, but I have cleaners I like better than others. I have used CR10 and Sweets 7.62 and they make the other pseudo copper removers look silly. Then I had a problem at the muzzle with a little metal etching. I always put my gun in a vise with the muzzle lower. Solvent forms a drop at the muzzle, and the lower lands and groves got some etching right at the muzzle. No problem I cut a new crown about ¼ inch back.
Now I use a product from Answer Products in Davidson Michigan. It's called spooge. I have had no etching even when you leave it for a couple hours. My normal procedure is to push a patch down the barrel with a carbon solvent on it. Follow that with a dry patch. On my heavy barrel guns a plastic coke bottle over the end works perfect. Cut a hole in the side, push your brush from the breach (with a guide) up to the muzzle and drip your solvent on the brush, then pull it back through. I normally put as much on as the brush will hold then work the brush a few strokes add more and do the same. Then watch TV, or get on nodakoutdoors for half an hour. Go back and push out most of your copper fowling. Follow up one more time, then a few strokes of JB bore paste, and finish with a wet patch of TSI-301. It's a synthetic oil that protects the metal, but leaves it looking dry. Even in the muzzle loader you can shoot it without wiping the bore for your first shot and not get a hang fire. I still shoot two fowling shots, old habits die hard.

The coke bottle catches all those flying droplets you get when the brush clears the end of the barrel. It also catches all the solvent soaked patches.


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

After using Nitro Solovent my whole life I recently bought a bottle of Hoppe's Elite, I will never buy another bottle of Nitro, EVER!


----------



## DuaneinND (Jan 22, 2005)

I use Shooters Choice as my standard cleaner and for copper I keep Shooters choice Cu remover, Sweets, CR10, and a couple of others. I also keep JB and some saphire bore lapping compound on hand for the "tough" ones. I have found that sometimes it works to switch Cu removers when cleaning the barrel, it seems like some of the stubborn Cu that one does not get the other will.(run a patch with oil before changeing to neutralize the first one to avoid any unwanted chemical reactions). Bore guides, a good one piece, straight cleaning rod, a jag that you can use the proper size patch, and push it through the bore. I like the Parker Hale style of jag because it allows you to push/pull the patch through the bore.


----------

